# Preseed-where do i get it? heeellllp!!!



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girlies,

Woz reading a thread and this preseed lube woz mentioned   
Could some1 tell me where a can get sum please so i can give it a go!!  

Thank u, hope everyone is fine n dandy and ready 4 a fab wkend   

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lilyflower

i get mine from www.google.com (best place to look) they deliver near enogh next day 
hope this helps

Good luck !!!

Julie x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx a lot 4 that   
I'm onto it pronto!!!  

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

dont know what happened there lol i didnt mean to type google haha i ment www.accesdiagnostic.com
sorry

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

That's ok julie, you  !! Ha.

Hope you r well, and ave a good wkend chick    

LOL Lily xx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi,

You can also get it here :

http://www.garden.co.uk/acatalog/THE_GARDEN_PHARMACY__Miscellaneous_30.html#a0600120

From the garden pharmacy in Covent Garden. They also do next day delivery

Audrey

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL u know me so well already   i certainly am   hav a gd weekend hope to see ur   soon


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Julie

I've put u on my buddy list if that's ok  
woz reading your profile and it's sounds like you're quite similar 2 me.  I've had yrs of problems, since i woz 18 actually  
Me and DH ave been TTC for 4 yrs, never had BFP EVER! I've had dye tests which showed blocked tubes twice now!! Just done 3rd cycle of clomid 50mg and i responded well but still nowt happening!!   

I'm desperate 2 hun

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya Sparkle  

Thank u 2 hun  , I'll give that a loook 2

LOL Lily xx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah thats fine  , im due to have dye through my tubes next as i didnt respond to clomid and before we go any further they want to check mine are not blocked im very nervous to say the least how did u find the test ? 
did they clear ur tubes when they found blockages (sorry of i sound dim lol) just i dont really know what they would do ?

Julie xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

HEY julie

I've just posted on your thread!! we r talking on 2 threads now    HA!

Anyhoo, the test was ok, u feel a bit cramp when they put it in, like period pain.  After that its ok, little bit ov r and r 4 a while after and u'll be champion. ( frm the north east!!)

Then, they did key hole surgery which is loads better than normal surgery, i felt fit as a fiddle in a wk!  The 1st time i had them unblocked, they cut me open and it took months 2 recover-but don't panic, that woz 2003, they do keyhole now!!   

It's really not that bad, honestly, after it you feel like you've got really bad wind!!   Ha.

Hope that helps a bit pet

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You can get pre-seed off e-bay too x


----------



## Kristen (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought mine on amazon.com and it came w/ 2 free prego tests and free shipping too!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lily have you had a good weekend? thanks for the replys i have got totally lost on the two threads lol!! well i feel a bit better about the dye test now thanks  hopefully everything will be ok . 
i have had an ok weekend have been doing family duties lol seeing my mom dhs mom and brother ect ect so not much really 

Speak to you soon 

julie xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Julie  

Had ok wkend, took the folks out 4 a meal just because a luv em   Apart frm that, nothing xiting.
Been working hard I ave so sorry aven't replied til now  

Feelin pretty    2day. Got AF, and it's getting harder and harder 2 except it when it comes. I just wish it would bloody sod off 4 9 months!!!    

Anyhoo, start cycle 4 2mora, buggar it. Booked some time off work beginning of april so me and DH are gonna nick off 4 a few days away, take our minds off baby production for a bit, it all gets on top of me at times. Need a bloody good nite out on the tiles I do!!!  

Going to a girlie party this sat nite, so gonna let me hair down and 4get about it all.  Roll on the wkend. And, and, and...... TAKE THAT concert tickets go on sale friday mornin, and as I will be off work that day, I WILL get tkts, PLEASE LORD -GIVE ME 1 THING OFF MY WISH LIST!!!!     

Whhhhooooo, Hooooooo!!!

Later, LOL Lily xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hi ya lily!
sorry your AF has shown up   i hope this cycle is more positive for you.
Glad u had a good weekend chick and OMG TAKE THAT !!!!!!!! lol i hope you get your tickets i bet it will be a brill night (im so not jealous at all lol   ) hehe i went to see them when they was first around they were very good then . 
Any hoo lol i have my appointment for my HSG   its on the 13th march im so scared lol, im such a wimp when it comes to things like this i just pray everything is ok 
Well its DHS birthday tomorrow so best go and buy him something hehe i think i will buy it off the net actually looks very windy outside  
Hope to speak soon xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Julie hun  

Thanks pet. Feel lot more    2day, sometimes just gets 2 me, but ya can't keep me down 4 long.    

Don't be scared luv, it's ok honest, it's the not knowing that scares you i bet rather than the procedure itself, but u'll be fine me ickle chick  

Got me alarm set 4 the morning 2 get me up 2 get online 4 me Take That tkts!!! They reckon it'll sell out in 10 mins, i'll be GUTTED if i don't get them, i cried 4 3 days when they split up!!!   
When they got back 2gether i felt like a kid again, scream over them and everything you know!!! Ha.

Going 2 anne summer's party sat nite, gonna let the old mane down and ave a goood nite!!

Hope you find something nice 4 DH.  I got some pre-seed, arrived yesterday, and filled me freezer full of ice-cream, i take it you've heard about the ice-cream thing? If not it's on a thread, but get eating it hun.

Anyhoo must dash, i need a pee!!! Speak soon.

LOL Lilyxxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hiya Lily 

i know i should not worry about the dye test really like you say its the not knowing got to keep   good luck with the preseed hun becareful not to slip of the bed tho LOL!!  
Gd luck for getting the tickets im sure u will get them one way or another    
i have heard about the ice cream thing im on a very strick diet but told DH i should have some   he thinks im making it up haha (might still pop to tescos tho  )
Got Dh some jeans for his Bithday had to pay next day delivery charge OMG £2.45 haha was not happy robbing buggers   
have a good night at the ann summers party i went to one not so long ago and it was a brill night  
Im glad ur feeling a bit better today anyways im sure it will be your time soon and when it is just think how special it will be  

Julie


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

We are trying to get TT tickets too! I feel i'm fourteen all over again!!! (I'm 29 on Monday! )


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Well Girls   

I didn't get me bloody take that tkts!!!  
Tried frm half 8 this morning and at 9am when they went on sale, the web jammed as did the phonelines!!!
I am MORTIFIED.  Had a scoot around on e-bay, god almighty the prices are unbelievable, greedy sods. It isn't fair i tell ya!!    

I tried getting tkts 4 robster when he was in concert, didn't get them either, now this, typical.  

Anyhoo, rant over.  Must dash and put tea on as DH will be home soon, and if he finds me on this darn PC again, me thinks he'll be miffed!!!  

Catch yu l8r

LOL Peed off lily xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hiya lily 

So sorry u didnt get your TT tickets   i hope you have had a good weekend apart from that tho . 
I heard on the radio they sold out in like half hour or something and people where outside the box office for 48hrs before  .
sending you lots of   to cheer u up hun 
speak soon julie xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi julie   

Had a brill wkend, anne summer's party woz a scream.  
How r u feeling of late? 

I've still got me eye on a couple of take that tickets, just making me mind up as wether or not 2 buy them. Gonna end up paying well over the odds but then i think sod it, it's my dream!! 

Well, i've been and stocked up on ovulations tests 4 this month, first time i've tried them, along with me pre-seed, so gonna give them a bash see if it makes a difference.  Had a few wines on sat nite    Had a bit of a headache and sore tummy yesterday, but what the hell i deserve a blow out now and then. That's it for a long while now!

Anyhoo, hope you ad a good wkend luv.

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hiya Lily 

My weekend was ok thaks , not been up2 much really . 
Glad you may still get your tickets hun sod the price cant put a price on take that   haha
I thought about using ov tests but clinic told me not to bother as i have PCOS and they say that it does not always detect the surge in women with pcos   But i really hope they work for you   at least you know you are doing everything to help  
dont worry about your couple of wines it does not hurt sometimes and just think when you are pregers you wont be able to so enjoy them now haha
My diet is going really well i have lost 8 pound ina week which im well chuffed about although i know this will slow down   but have brought a trampoline today to try and speed things up     and nearly fell off the bloody thing as soon as i got on it   
DH thinks its very funny   
i hope this month is going ok so far for you and you wont wear you DH out to much  
Luv Julie xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Julie hun  

Good girl losing weight   Hope ya don't injure yourself 2 much on that trampoline.

Well, my brother's wife had a baby girl monday morning - it's their 4th child!!!   
He's building a football team i tell you! She hasn't got a name as yet, they can't make up their minds  
She was 8lb 1oz, ouch.  Haven't seen her yet as they live a while away, but will see her at the wkend   

Do ov test on friday, see what it shows then get bashing with me pre-seed!!!     HA, HA!

Hope you are well and happy mid-week 2 ya!!

Catch ya l8r

LOL Lilly xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi ya lily 

Congrats on the new baby in the family OMG 4th child   lol i bet they have there hands full there My nephew will be born soon and i have mixed feelings   i know that sounds bad but I'm very very happy that i have my first nephew but my SIL is well how can i say it ......... not as excited as she really should be to be having a baby but hey hoo thats life ain't it .i hope I'm not the only one that feels like this at times  
I'm sure i will be fine once he is born . 
Good luck with the ov tests and the preseed   
I really do hope this is your month  

Julie xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Julie

I know how ya feel hun, i always have mixed feelings whether its family or friends havin little ones, I get really jealous and think when is it going 2 be me?!!!   
But then it passes and i go all mushy over the new arrivals    My brother can be a bit insensitive at times but we are very different and he doesn't know what it's like, i mean here he is with his 4th, how could he understand?   So, no ,your not alone when you feel like that flower, probably all the women on FF feel like that at times. 

Ere, u not working 2day? I'm not!!! Been off since lst wednesday, go back 2mora!! Had a nice wk off, not ill or anything, i get a week off every 8 wks when it is my shift change, work 12 hr shifts, 3 days a wk then off the rest of the wk, cool    I'm never there i tell you!!! Dh says i need a proper job   

LOL Lilyxxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hiya

I know what ya mean about thinking when will it be my bloody time   but got to be patient (does not help i must be the most impatient person in the world haha)
Gla you have had a good week off luv   the technical term for my job is --- lady of lesuire hahaha   i did work as a telesales operative untill about 6 months ago but when me and DH started all the fertility drugs ect we dicided that i would give up work and try to stay as relaxed as possible luckily my DH has a v good job and very supportive of what we want bless him does drive me a bit   at times but not as much as the customers shouting at me when i was in sales   .hoping to have a career as a full time mum      my CV dont seem to be getting me to it yet tho     
What is your job hun ? 
Have a good last day off


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya Julie   

Would of replied earlier, but me darn pc crashed   then I had 2 drag meself in shower and out of me pj's b4 i took root  

Lucky u, wish i didn't ave 2 wrk, DH has a good job but i can't really grumble, i only wrk 3 days for goodness sakes!!! However, fear not, when i do eventually become mother of the year, i shall be at home and handing in me notice with pleasure  

Well, 2day i ave swept me front garden, tackled a bit of my ever growing and neverending ironing pile   Did NO use whatsoever, it's still huge, i gave up in the end   
I've also sat on me chuff watching real life movies on sky!!  

I'm feeling pretty tired of late, do you get that? I'm usually quite energetic, always dashing about, but I can't be arsed 2 do much at the mo, think tiredness is a side effect of clomid?!  
Think so, but if it ain't it's my excuse anyhoo!!!  

Well, must go prepare DH's tea, marvellous missus that i am  

Take care, blew ya a few bubbles 2 help ya on ya way 4 the rest of the wk. Enjoy.

LOL Lilyxxx (ps. my real name is claire)


----------

